# Specialty shows



## XxCynxX (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi everyone. I have a question regarding specialty shows. First let me say that, yes, I'm still new to the show world. I have an American line GSD. She has participated in four AB shows so far when she was between 6-9 months old (nothing since then). She's now 14 months and we've been going to handling classes. She was previously shown by a handler, but I'd like to show her myself. 

So, background out of the way, my question is this:
What makes a GSD specialty show material? The breeder I got her from always told me she wasn't a specialty dog because she doesn't have the extreme slope. Recently, at handling class, I was told that she has amazing movement and would be great in the specialty ring, where she can really move. So now I'm so confused. I had the breeder telling me one thing and handling class telling me another. So I've come here in hopes of finding some advice and insight from others who have experience.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I guess most people would say the more extreme dogs are specialty dogs. I'd tell you to show in both all breed and specialties though. I've always entered any specialty that's connected to an all breed. Why not, lol. My GSD club puts on two specialties a year, and I've always entered. 

My girl Carly is a fabulous mover, but she never did much at specialties until she finished her championship. She went Select at the one specialty she was shown in as a champion. 

Specialty rings are generally much bigger than all breed rings. Be prepared to run!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

If nothing else, Specialty Shows are a great place to meet people, learn and see more dogs.


----------

